# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkes

## menbosi

Pershendetje a ka mundesi ndokush mem tregu ku muj gjej detyra na lenda qarqet elektronike ku perfshihen logjika me dioda DL, logjika me resistror e transistor RTL , logjika transistor transistor TTL etj dhe pjesen teorike nga muj me mesu oki ju kisha faliminderuar tungi.

----------

